# 3 New Does!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I recently added 3 new Registered Nigerian Does to my herd, and I am so happy with them! I thought everyone might like to take a look! :thumbup: These aren't the best pics in the world of them... but they are the best I can do for now till I can get some help. So here goes...









*Enchanted Hill Leucanthemum*
_AGS/NDGA Registered
Black & White
*S: Enchanted Hill Ogden Nash*
SS: MCH Enchanted Hill Haiku
SD: Enchanted Hill Field Mouse
*D: Enchanted Hill Holly Holstein*
DS: Enchanted Hill Jombes Noires
DD: Encahanted Hill Clair De Lune_









*Little Tot's Estate Fuchsia*
_AGS/ADGA/NDGA Registered
Silver Buckskin
*S: Woodhaven Farms Ranch McNally*
SS: Green Gate Moonraker
SD: North Rockbottom Betty Blue *D
*D: Enchanted Hill Glimmer*
DS: Ponders End DG Paddington
DD: Enchanted Hill Sparkle_









*Little Tot's Estate Salix*
_AGS/ADGA/NDGA Registered
Chamoisee
*S: PGCH/MCH/CH Little Tot's Estate Tsuga*
SS: Creek Road Envoy 2xGCH
SD: PGCH Woodhaven Farms Cowgirl
*D: Echo Point Lady Bug*
DS: Prairie Wood Trace of Blue
DD: Woodhaven Farms Fleur-De-Lis_

I FINALLY got the girl's pages added to my website... so udder pics, Dams and Sires, and extended pedigrees are all on my website!! I think that Leu Leu is my favorite of the three and Fuchsia runns a close second :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- these the ones you were talking about on facebook right?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I really like the enchanted hill farm and LTE too. Really nice looking does!! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well they look very nice. I hope you enjoy them! I know I have. :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty girls  I really like the first and last does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty does...congrats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Beautiful does!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!!!! :grouphug: 


Yes Stacey, the are the ones I talked about on facebook :greengrin:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow - gorgeous does - congrats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful does! You can send me that first one via fedex.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty additions! Of course you know that I am partial to the B/W but I do have to say that I like them all.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both :hug: I am VERY happy with them! :leap:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!*
Very pretty does. Looking forward to more pictures
 
Suellen


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank so much!! I should be able to get some better pics of them this coming week :greengrin:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

If you ever notice Leucanthemum missing...don't drive to Reno! :wink: She'd fit right in around here! But they are all adorable, really nice coloring! Congrats!! :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! Thank you!!!


I am SO HAPPY!!! There was a "chance" that Leu Leu and Fuchsia were bred a few months back by the previous owner... so I have been watching them since I got them hoping they would go in heat.... sure enough Sunday BOTH of them were in heat! So they got to go see Kazam :greengrin: Leu Leu stood for him but Fuchsia wouldn't (either caught her too late or she was JUST coming in)... so I am hoping that Leu Leu took!!! ray: Either way, and are both open which I am VERY happy about :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful Brandi! :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much Tara! :hug:


----------

